# Bra size?



## Trisha Taneka (Oct 20, 2009)

*How do I know if I'm wearing the right bra size?*

I only have one bra I can wear at all right now and I think it might be too small. I asked my mother about it and she doesn't think that's right because if I went any bigger I'd have the same size chest as her. My bra keeps going out of place though!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 20, 2009)

it may be that it's fitted incorrectly (wrong size) or that the bra is not suited to your particular shape, but I would strongly suggest going to a professional bra-fitters, most larger department stores offer this service for free, as do many stand alone lingerie stores.

I'm much larger than my mother in bra size, so there is no reason that you might not be as well.

A well fitted bra is extremely important, as it will prevent them sagging prematurely, and also help support your back


----------



## Karren (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree with Rosie! Go get measured... In the US all the department store provide this service aas does Victoria Secret...


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree with the posters above. You don't necessary end up with the same bra size as your mom. I have no idea where she got that myth from :/

You need to get properly fitted. You can also determine your own bra size with the help of a measuring tape. I found the article below on the internet which is quite helpful:

Measuring Bra Cup and Band Size


----------



## lipglossaddict (Oct 20, 2009)

You need to measure where your current bra rests under your breasts, and then measure at the widest part of your breasts. The smaller number is your band size. Your cup size is the difference between the two numbers. (A = 1", B = 2", C = 3")

So for example, if you measure 31" and 34" your bra size could be either:

30C

32C


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 20, 2009)

Lipgloss addict is right. That's how u measure yourself at home. Or you could get measured at VS, Frederick's or a dept. store.

You could tell if your bra is too small if it's squeezing the life out your ribcage, your breasts spill over the sides, hang too low, and the part in between your breasts does not sit on the skin, but away from it.


----------



## Karren (Oct 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You could tell if your bra is too small if it's squeezing the life out your ribcage, your breasts spill over the sides, hang too low, and the part in between your breasts does not sit on the skin, but away from it. I just take a sock out of my bra when that happens, Reese! Lol.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 20, 2009)

Lol ! Also if you can run two fingers between the band and your skin all the way around, you're wearing the right bra size. And when you buy the bra, make sure you tie the bra at the last or medium hook, if you can already tie it at the tightest hook, it means you need to go a band size smaller, as the elastic tends to get looser over time.


----------



## Annelle (Oct 20, 2009)

Agree with the above. Body size depends on the individual, not the individual's family members. The easiest is probably to walk into a Victoria's Secret or the like and just get measured. It's really easy...walk in ask if you can get measured, and they put a measuring tape around your chest area. (Then again, they never believe me whenever I walk in and tell them my size, so they always re-measure me and I always end up the same size, lol)

I might guess that if it kept moving that the band would be too big/loose? But having a cup size too small might make it hard to hold you in place, and then it might move around a lot then too.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 20, 2009)

haha, Mags, I'm unable to do that, since most brands don't go down to my size. I'm used to keeping my bra on the tightest hook!!

Still, this advice is completely correct.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 20, 2009)

I would actually recommend going to a department store and just trying a few different sizes on. My experience with bra fitters is not great... they always got mine wrong and the size they said I was, was very uncomfortable to wear. I had one woman in Marks &amp; Spencers who was adamant I was a 32A and no matter how much I told her the cups were too small she said they were fine! Turns out I'm actually a 32C!!! Bit of a bloody difference isn't it! Also, I've found I am a different size in various stores (and occasionally within the store if the bras are supplied by different designers - I get this in H&amp;M). So, I suggest trial and error done by yourself!


----------



## LuckyCharm (Oct 21, 2009)

Your best bet is to stay as far away as possible from Victoria's Secret. Across the board, they're known for bra fitters who don't have a clue as to how bra sizing works. Whats worse is, the company line is to give you an incorrect size if you wear a size they do not carry in store. For example, I'm a 30-32DD (or E, depending on how the company names their sizing). Bought VS panties with a coupon that had a $10 off any bra purchase, and when I politely declined, the sales associate asked why. I told her you they didn't carry my size. She asked what size that was, I told her, she asked where I got that number from (myself, confirmed every time I go to Nordies), and told me that those dept stores were off, I'd more than be able to fit into a 34C or 34D. Not going to happen!!! Tried that bra trick (up a band sized down a cup size) and it doesn't work for me, but the other size had to have been pulled from her behind. On another occasion, the sales associate thought it was okay to insult me over my bra size. So, they're not well known for hiring people based on their lingerie knowledge (If you go to www.makemeheal.com which is a plastic surgery website, under their breast augmentation forums, you'll hear a lot of similar comments).

Go to Nordstrom. They have great fitters.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, Mags, I'm unable to do that, since most brands don't go down to my size. I'm used to keeping my bra on the tightest hook!!
Still, this advice is completely correct.

Lol ! I used to do that a lot, because it's hard to find anything past the D cup here, and i tend to like my bra real tight.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 22, 2009)

You could also go to a store (that is not a chain) that specializes bras, etc. They will fit you and let you try on bras, that way you can check if they fitted you correctly.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 23, 2009)

I would suggest going to get measured, pretty much all department stores and lingere stores will measure you free of cost, and they will also help you determine what style of bra will work best for your shape


----------



## <Helen> (Oct 29, 2009)

I realized my bra was too small when the front wire in between the cups was raised off of my body in an odd way.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Shadowy_Lady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with the posters above. You don't necessary end up with the same bra size as your mom. I have no idea where she got that myth from :/
You need to get properly fitted. You can also determine your own bra size with the help of a measuring tape. I found the article below on the internet which is quite helpful:

Measuring Bra Cup and Band Size

I measured mine at home using an internet site, it was the same measurements they use in stores. I just did not want someone measuring mine. Luckily, I wore the right size


----------



## Katu (Oct 29, 2009)

I tried measuring myself and I was wearing the proper sizes, but sometimes my bras don't feel as if they are the right size and during the day they feel uncomfortable and i rely on my sports bra because it's comfortable.

uuuuugh


----------



## martincrow (Jun 6, 2012)

You should buy a perfectly fitted bra, so as to avoid chances of looseness, it is easy to find right kind of plus size bra now, we can select from online shopping stores, the main thing is cup size and pattern of strips.


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Nov 1, 2012)

I hate how lingerie stores try to push "sister sizes." If I'm a 38C, I'm NOT a 36D. I have this problem a lot at Aerie because they don't stock 38C in storefronts other than the basic beige, black, and white ones, but they do stock 36D and try to sell me one every time I go in and ask to have a 38C shipped to me. (Little-known fact, American Eagle and their other branded stores will ship any item to you for free if you can't find your size in store. Better than paying for shipping online!) but the band on the 36D digs so badly I can hardly wear them.

Although I do have a friend who measures at a 38DD but prefers to buy 36D bras and uses an extender on the band because they're easier to find and the placement of the cups fits her better. To each her own I suppose.


----------



## shandimessmer (Nov 1, 2012)

Go to Victoria's Secret and have them properly fit you. I'm the same size as my mom, but we don't look like it. But, if your bra doesn't fit, that can be a huge problem later in life,


----------



## magosienne (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate how lingerie stores try to push "sister sizes." If I'm a 38C, I'm NOT a 36D. I have this problem a lot at Aerie because they don't stock 38C in storefronts other than the basic beige, black, and white ones, but they do stock 36D and try to sell me one every time I go in and ask to have a 38C shipped to me. (Little-known fact, American Eagle and their other branded stores will ship any item to you for free if you can't find your size in store. Better than paying for shipping online!) but the band on the 36D digs so badly I can hardly wear them.
> 
> Although I do have a friend who measures at a 38DD but prefers to buy 36D bras and uses an extender on the band because they're easier to find and the placement of the cups fits her better. To each her own I suppose.


 I used to meet that problem a lot, even brands and shops specialised in generous cups (certain consider even a D cup is a generous size, nuts !) don't stock on all sizes, which is why i order online instead of going to a store. How many times have i heard 95E equals a 90F (french sizes), and how many times have i told the saleslady that she'd better learn what she's talking about before selling me her sh*t (politely). I am fortunate to know my size and to have found a true brand for generous cups, so i can order online and compare prices.


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used to meet that problem a lot, even brands and shops specialised in generous cups (certain consider even a D cup is a generous size, nuts !) don't stock on all sizes, which is why i order online instead of going to a store. How many times have i heard 95E equals a 90F (french sizes), and how many times have i told the saleslady that she'd better learn what she's talking about before selling me her sh*t (politely). I am fortunate to know my size and to have found a true brand for generous cups, so i can order online and compare prices.


I don't really consider 38C a "generous" size, but at a lot of stores it's in the upper range of sizes (like Aerie) and at other stores, it's the smallest size they have (Cacique, owned by Lane Bryant), so they're hard to find there, too. It's really frustrating because I find that the stores with bigger sizes have more matronly bras, and the stores with the younger, prettier bras never make them in my size. It's like I'm doomed to basic bras unless I want to pay $100 apiece for them.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have the opposite problems from you ladies - I can't find a bra that is small enough :-(   I'm small chested (30AA..maybe even AAA), which is fine by me, and I don't want a bra that's completely stuffed with foam or gel or whatever. I look completely ridiculous. I've had to go buy training bras




which is awesome  because they're usually like $12 for 3 bras and slightly embarrassing because I'm in my mid 20s. I'd love to buy the pretty little bras I see online, but I'm picky about how my bras fit and look and feel so I need to try them on and I hate return shipping. Also, I hate spending upwards of $50 on something so itty bitty. So, my solution has been to not wear bras



which works great in the summer but now that it's November and getting colder....I need a bra.


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the opposite problems from you ladies - I can't find a bra that is small enough :-(   I'm small chested (30AA..maybe even AAA), which is fine by me, and I don't want a bra that's completely stuffed with foam or gel or whatever. I look completely ridiculous. I've had to go buy training bras
> 
> ...


 I'm jealous of you! All of my friends can wear cute v-necks and think nothing of it and I'm like "oh look... more camis to go under EVERYTHING."


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 3, 2012)

Victoria's Secret tried to sell me a "sister size", 38DD, when I'm 36DDD (yeah, not an easy size to find for a reasonable price). I would have gone for it, too, because I wore the wrong sizes for so many years that I didn't know what the right size felt like. I've seen tons of women bigger than me, so I can hardly imagine what they must go through and/or pay.  Nordstrom's was the best fitting ever...and out of my budget. I should see if they have any at Nordstrom Rack. I found two 36DDD at Kohl's, but they fit strangely. The size feels fine, but the shape is weird. The fitter at Nordstrom said to watch out, because the most comfortable is not always the most supportive, and you need to protect your back and your other muscles involved in holding up the ladies. I love the shape of Victoria's Secret. I think they carry the more unusual sizes through their catalog, although not in store. Maybe I should go that route.


----------



## Annelle (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the shape of Victoria's Secret. I think they carry the more unusual sizes through their catalog, although not in store. Maybe I should go that route.


 I find that they have the widest selection of sizes during their semi-annual sales.  It's like they hoard all of the random sizes and bring them out during the sales.  I've seen 32DDDD's (yes, 32---though a DDDD is wayyy to big for me) during the semi's.  For years, I used to never find a single one that I'd be able to wear, and then during the semi-annual there'd be 2-5 bras in the store I could try on.


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 3, 2012)

Don't go to V.S. for a fitting, their fitters don't know what they're doing (at multiple locations). I've gone in and they've told me I'm anywhere from a 38B to a 34DD. For the record, I'm a 32G. Go to Nordstrom, the fitters and bras are better. (Back when I could wear VS bras, they'd break so easily) Plus, Nordstrom carries "weird" sizes.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 7, 2013)

All my bras are from VS, but their sizing is sooo inconsistent throughout--I'm like 3 different cup sizes--with the same band size--depending on the bra.

This chart is pretty informative, definitely explains why you can fit into multiple sizes:

Same cups and cradle

30A

32AA

34AAA

      Same cups and cradle

30B

32A

34AA

      Same cups and cradle

30C

32B

34A

36AA

    Same cups and cradle

30D

32C

34B

36A

    Same cups and cradle

30E

32D

34C

36B

38A

  Same cups and cradle

30F

32E

34D

36C

38B

40A

Same cups and cradle

30G

32F

34E

36D

38C

40B

Same cups and cradle

30H

32G

34F

36E

38D

40C

Same cups and cradle

30J

32H

34G

36F

38E

40D

Same cups and cradle

30K

32J

34H

36G

38F

40E


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been fitted at VS &amp; Aerie multiple times by several different women and I'm always the same - 34C. I *really* wanted a nude bra once and VS didn't have it in my size. They told me to try a 32D, the sister size and I have to say it fits just fine.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't go to V.S. for a fitting, their fitters don't know what they're doing (at multiple locations). I've gone in and they've told me I'm anywhere from a 38B to a 34DD. For the record, I'm a 32G. Go to Nordstrom, the fitters and bras are better. (Back when I could wear VS bras, they'd break so easily) Plus, Nordstrom carries "weird" sizes.


 Same here - the SA at VS had me in the wrong size for years.  Go to someplace like Intimacy (_if there's one near you_), or a high end department store, someplace like Bloomingdales.  That's where you'll get the most accurate sizing by people who know how to do it correctly.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find that they have the widest selection of sizes during their semi-annual sales.  It's like they hoard all of the random sizes and bring them out during the sales.  I've seen 32DDDD's (yes, 32---though a DDDD is wayyy to big for me) during the semi's.  For years, I used to never find a single one that I'd be able to wear, and then during the semi-annual there'd be 2-5 bras in the store I could try on.


 Thank you for this tip!  I will definitely have to take a look the next time. I'm usually one of those- "nope, you don't have my size" types of customers who doesn't give them a second thought. My staple is a Donna Karan sports bra, which I don't know what I'll do if they ever stop making.


----------



## gw3ndolyn (May 6, 2013)

You have two choices:

1) Get fitted.

2) If you REALLY don't want to get fitted, then go try on a bunch of sizes at the store.

I really recommend you get fitted. And also, I know what you mean. When I buy a bra, I have to use the tightest hook because they don't go down to my size.


----------



## MissTrix (May 12, 2013)

Option #3: Fit yourself. It's not hard to do and it's better to take your own measurements rather than relying on the "expertise" of someone who may not know what they are doing or whose agenda is to sell you a bra, regardless of how it fits.

This is an awesome guide making the rounds on Tumblr &amp; Pinterest:

http://sameatschildren.tumblr.com/post/45962915522/do-it-now-guide-to-proper-bra-fit-and-measuring

There is an amazing forum on Reddit dedicated to helping women find their proper bra size. I highly recommend it to anyone looking for advice or help. They also have a ton of shopping recommendations for "harder to find" sizes, mostly UK companies since the UK seems to be light years ahead of the rest of the world in this department.

http://www.reddit.com/r/ABraThatFits

Also, I know most of the posts on this topic are years old, but for anyone coming across this discussion now:

If you can fit into a 36 band, then you are NOT a 38 band! Your bra band should fit snugly on the LOOSEST hooks. Then, you move to the middle, then tightest hooks as the band stretches with wear over time. Whatever you measure under your bust is the size band you should be wearing, give or take an inch if you come up with an odd number measurement. Many bra fitters (as well as Victoria's Secret) will add a bunch of inches to your under bust measurement in order to fit you in to a more limited range of sizes. You end up with an unsupportive bra this way. The band should be giving you around 80% of your support. If it rides up your back, it is too big. If you can pull it more than 2 inches away from your back, it is too big. 

Anyway, I could go on and on but just check out the first link I posted ( and the 2nd if you want to learn more). She goes over measuring &amp; how to tell if you have a proper fit. I spent 26 years in the wrong size bras. Finding out my true size has made all the difference in the world to my appearance and my self esteem.


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 20, 2013)

I wear a 34 B and I don't look it. My girls are really perky.


----------

